# trolling lures



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

How long do yall troll a lure before u try a different one


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll leave the same spread out all day long, I know the lures work it's just getting them in the right place.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have kind of wondered that same thing before. Good to know! Is trolling the sandbars along the beach productive? I will be coming back home in about a month and will be wanting to troll!!!! Got a ton of set ups!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It depends, but there's no way I'd pull the same spread all day if I don't get a bite. If I'm in a fishy area and don't get bit after 45 minutes to an hour I'm switching and most times that results in a catch.

Think of this like in a bass pond. You start out killing them on spinnerbaits and then the bite just stops. You switch baits and bam, it's back on. I have seen this far too many times Bluewater fishing. Fish definitely have moods and can vary their approach to certain baits. You can throw a jig that you've caught plenty of cobia on and have every fish turn it's nose up. You change baits and suddenly hook up. Certain baits appeal to certain fish at certain times. I think you'd find it tough to find many who'd argue against that


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I guess I'm different. Ill change my lures from trip to trip, and occasionally change throughout the day if a certain lure is producing better than others, but I don't do a whole ton of switching out.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I think anyone who has spent any amount of time offshore has a handful/bag full of lure set ups that are their proven producers. If something isn't getting the attention of fish, then I feel it needs to be swapped.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I very rarely switch lures. I know the lures I pull raise them and have proven themselves so I just let them dig . I will occasionally change a color time to time but the actually type of lure never changes . I feel as if people change them out to often you never give one a chance and half the time don't have a lure in the water to begin with .


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I have over 80+ trolling lures from south Florida to Kona. Amazingly enough I have 15 lures that I use that make up three different spreads at varying speeds. That's what I have luck on so that's what I pull. However if your one of those guys that's just cant stand keep the same lures in the water all day. IMO Lear them out for 1-2 hours before changing.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

It depends but usually after the blue and white gets hits 3 times and the othesr none.


----------

